# Jobseekers Benefit to Illness Benefit??



## DDoodles (24 Jun 2011)

I was made redundant in Dec 2009 and immediately started claiming Job Seekers Benefit. After 7 months in July 2010 I underwent an operation and since then have been claiming Illness Benefit. 
My question is - when my Illness Benefit is stopped which will be soon as my Doctor feels I am be fit for work within the next few weeks,  will I be eligible to claim Jobseekers Benefit once again?


----------



## pudds (24 Jun 2011)

> To qualify for Jobseeker's Benefit you must:
> 
> 
> Be unemployed (you must be fully unemployed or unemployed for at least 3     days in 6)



I doubt you can xfer from illness benefit to JSB, I know your chasing the 5 months jsb you feel you haven't used up. You will probably have to go for Job Seekers Allowance which is means tested. Others can advise you better.


----------



## DDoodles (24 Jun 2011)

Thanks for reply


----------



## Berni (24 Jun 2011)

You should be able to go back onto JB, at the rates and conditions that applied when you first claimed, as it has been less than 2 years and you have been continuously on benefit in between.

Part 6c here is the important section:


> *(c) JB Linking to JB through another DSFA Scheme*
> 
> JB may also  link to an earlier JB claim through another Social Protection scheme.  This may happen as long as there is not 26 weeks or more where the  person was not in receipt of JB or one of the following schemes *AND *there is not more than 2 years separating the two JB claims.
> The schemes covered by this provision are;
> ...


http://www.welfare.ie/EN/OperationalGuidelines/Pages/jb_jobseekben.aspx#part6


----------



## DDoodles (25 Jun 2011)

Thanks Berni for your reply - if I am able to go back on JB would that be for the remaining 5 months on my claim? Or, would I be better off putting in a new claim for JB? 
My payment has been at a reduced rate because I was job sharing in 2008. I worked in a fulltime capacity for 2009 so would I be better off making a fresh JB claim for that year? Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## Berni (25 Jun 2011)

I don't think you can make a fresh JB claim, but I'm not positive.

Your Period of Interuption of Employment (PIE) has been unbroken, so I don't think you can get your 312 days of JB reset. It may be possible to have your reduced rate reevaluated though, so you should ask when you are in.


----------



## DDoodles (26 Jun 2011)

Thanks again, will try and have my reduced rate revaluated as you suggest when the time comes.


----------



## Ildánach (27 Jun 2011)

The above provisions are for linking back into your previous claim.  It  is not a new claim, and so the rates will be the old rates.

To avail of new rates based on 2009 earnings you would need to qualify  for a new claim, which you won't at this stage as you haven't had a new  "substantial loss of employment"

If your rates are lower than what you would be eligible for on  Jobseekers Allowance you can opt for optional Jobseekers Allowance.  http://www.welfare.ie/EN/OperationalGuidelines/Pages/jb_jobseekben.aspx#part7


----------

